# רעיונות: שיר לשבירת הכוס- בעברית!



## IMphoenix (14/1/12)

רעיונות: שיר לשבירת הכוס- בעברית! 
היי חבר'ה, למי יש רעיון לשיר כיפי ומוצלח לשבירת הכוס, כשהכי חשוב שיהיה בעברית?


----------



## karnikova1 (14/1/12)

אצלנו היה את צ'יריבים צ'יריבום של עוף שמח'ס


----------



## ayala221 (17/1/12)

רעיון אדיר! 
אני שוקלת לגנוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 השיר הושמע מתחילתו עם שבירת הכוס או מאיפשהו באמצע?


----------



## karnikova1 (17/1/12)

מהפיזמון...והתחלנו לרקוד מתחת לחופה..היה שמח


----------



## katkat7 (14/1/12)

את ואני- שלמה ארצי


----------



## המרחפת (14/1/12)

תודה שנפלת חזק


----------



## WEDDINGSONGS (14/1/12)

שירי שבירת כוס בעברית 
יש מלא שירים בעברית שמתאימים לשבירת כוס יש כאלה שיעלו חיוך על הפנים כמו למשל - "נפלת חזק" או "אני ארקוד על מדרגות הרבנות" או "טמבל" של ארקדי דוכין ועוד רבים וטובים יש כאלה שיגרמו לאנשים לזוז לכיוון הרחבה כמו למשל "מזמינים אתכם לזוז" של הדג נחש או "הנה הנה אני בא לעשות פה מסיבה" יש סתם שירים ישראליים יפים שמתאימים כמו שיר מספר שמונה, אשה מהשמים, זה שיר אהבה פשוט וכו וכו וכו וכו תני כיוון , ונוכל לעזור עוד


----------



## IMphoenix (14/1/12)

אז ככה 
פחות בגזרת המצחיקים, בייב מעדיף לקחת את החופה יותר ברצינות. וסתם אנקדוטה: "ארקוד על מדרגות הרבנות" מדבר על המאהבת שמחכה לגירושי אהובה... שירים מרקידים זה מעולה, הזכרת לי את תומר יוסף ו"אני רוצה לזוז". ואם כבר שירים ישראליים יפים- משהו קלאסי, לא איה כורם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קשה לי עם זה כי אני מוזיקאית והנטייה הטבעית שלי היא לכיוון הקלאסיקות הלועזיות, ומשום מה לא הולך לי להזכר בשירים ישראליים מספיק טובים...


----------



## WEDDINGSONGS (14/1/12)

הנה מספר הצעות, שבירת כוס ישראלי קצבי 
הנה מספר רעיונות בשבילך, כולם מופיעים גם ביישום אפרים שמיר - הידעת את הדרך באלקן ביט בוקס -  MOVE IT ברי סחרוף - אין קץ לילדות בנזין - חופשי זה לגמרי לבד (היתולי, אבל אחלה קצב...) גידי גוב - אני שוב מתאהב, גרסת הרמיקס גלעד שגב עם מטבוחה פרוג'קט - חנהלה התבלבלה דוד דאור - אני עף התקווה שש - אני אשיר לך שיר, גרסה מחודשת למקור הוותיק, אחלה קצב היי פייב - כולם רוקדים עכשיו. טוב נו, יש אנשים שאוהבים את זה... יהודה פוליקר - בכפיים, או משב רוח יש עוד מלאאאןןןן קטעים, רק לבחור בסוף כל אחד מוצא את מה שמתאים במיוחד עבורו בהצלחה צוות אינקה


----------



## נעמה עמית (15/1/12)

רעיון מקורי שלי.. 
אבל בטח כבר עשו את זה: השיר" אם זה טוב ואם זה רע אין כבר דרך חזרה"... חחחח אותי זה נורא מצחיק כל פעם שאני חושבת על זה.


----------



## אילן הניג FATCAT (14/1/12)

הנה כמה רעיונות.... 
כנסיית השכל-האביב הנצחי,בגירסת האלבום של האוטוביוגרפיה.כוונו את השיר ל2:27 וקיבלתם את הפיק של השיר אם ביצוע מדהים של השיר הזה. להקת שבע-שיר מספר שמונה פחות בית אחד,גירסה נהדרת לשירו של אריק איינשטיין. me and the gimme gimmes-hava nagila אמנם להקה אמריקאית,אבל גירסה מצחיקה לשיר הזה,סטייל גרין דיי,צריך לכוון אותו לאמצע וזה יכול להיות שוס נהדר, אילנית-אהבה היא שיר לשניים.דרך אגב השיר הזה קיים בהקלטה שלה גם בצרפתית. ליהי עטר-איתו לנצח,ביצוע מקסים לשיר של קרח 9. יורם אבל-אני אצבע את השלכת.מקסים. אהוד בנאי-קרליבך,מנגינה סופר שמחה מתוך ההופעה החיה שלו. אם כבר עסקינן בציניות זהו זה-מוסיקת המקור של הסידרה. אפשרים שמיר-אתה משגע אותי,מין הפוך על הפוך ברמה המוגזמת וסופר מצחיק. ואם כבר נפלת חזק,ואם כבר לראות מלא פרצופים נדהמים על עצם "המעשה","תעוזה" וכנראה לא מלא ב"טאקט",תוסיפו לחבילה את "תלוי על הצלב"  של רמי פורטיס להשלמת המהומה(בצחוק ,כן?,אל תעשו את זה,אני ממש מתכוון לזה-אל תעשו את זה!). מקווה שזה יעזור ואם צריך עוד אפשר דרך המסר. אילן הניג


----------



## WEDDINGSONGS (14/1/12)

שירי תעוזה 
תלוי על הצלב זה בהחלט מתכון בדוק לסימני הבעה לא ברורים אצל האורחים , אך בעיקר מתכון בדוק לכך שהרב תופס את הכתובה ובו במקום מחייב את החתן לתת לכלה מלוא סכום כתובתה. השיר שבינתיים השאיר הכי הרבה פרצופים הזויים על הפנים בחתונה בה נכחתי היה "כלבלב הו בידי בם בם" האלמותי, אנשים לא ידעו מה רוצים מהם בכלל. הזוג היה מבסוט מהקטע...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (14/1/12)

קרעת אותי מצחוק עם "תלוי על הצלב"


----------



## נעמה עמית (15/1/12)

מה הסיכויי 
לקבל לינקים של השירים המוצעים?? יעזור לי לאללהה


----------



## הקשת בענן35 (18/1/12)

החבובות 
אצלנו זה התחיל ב- when you wish upon a star - לכניסת ההרוים והמשפחות, המשיך לאתנחתא של שיר הפתיחה של החבובות - שהיה שוס אמיתי, וגרף השתוללות רבתי, והמשיך לכניסה שלנו - נעימת הנושא של מלחמת הכוכבים. חודש וחצי אחרי החתונה ועדיין מקבלת היי-פייב על הבחירה


----------



## צחי בראון FATCAT (14/1/12)

רעיונות לשבירת הכוס 
הי... אני הולך לתת כמה רעיונות מכול מיני סגנונות תהנה  אריק סיני - סיבה טובה ממריאים - מוש בן ארי ברי סחרוף - לחץ......את זה לנגן מהפזמון "אולי הלילה את תהיהי שלי...." מקודשת לי בטבעת זו - שבטי ישראל...משהו בניחוח יהודי טוווווב אהוד בנאי - סימן טוב ומזל טוב קרליבך שלום חנוך - בגלגול הזה...בלוז מדהים....שלא לדבר על המילים..שלום חנוך לא מאכזב יוסי בנאי - שיכור ולא מיין...כיוון יותר קלאסי יהודה פוליקר - כפיים ...בקטע יותר אורינטאלי מגניב אני מקווה שיש פה כיוון מגניב אשמח לעמוד לשרותכם במייל האישי [email protected] www.fatcat.co.il צחי בר-און.


----------



## kukim17 (15/1/12)

שבטי ישראל 
אנחנו התחתנו עם השיר הזה.


----------



## זהבי אור (18/1/12)




----------



## כלה להשגה (15/1/12)

אצלנו זה היה שיר של קרן פלס 
"הצפון הפורח"


----------



## שרון ל 1 (15/1/12)

"אם זה טוב ואם זה רע אין כבר דרך חזרה..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השיר הכי גאוני ששמעתי בחתונה!!!


----------



## אלונה עילם (15/1/12)

מדליק


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (15/1/12)

היה אצל אחותי.. 
בהחלט אדיר!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/1/12)

אחלה חמודה של בני בשן? 
זה שיר חמוד, שאמנם הושמע הרבה לאחרונה אבל לנו תמיד מעלה חיוך על השפתיים...


----------



## ayala221 (15/1/12)




----------



## fluppster (16/1/12)




----------



## fluppster (15/1/12)

נצל"ש - שיר כניסה לחופה 
מחפשת רעיונות לשיר כניסה לחופה, גם שיהיה כיפי ומוצלח, ולא משנה לי עברית או אנגלית. חשוב שיהיה יחסית מקורי, לא מאלה ששומעים בכל חתונה שנייה. ושאלה - מה דעתכם על "אצלך בעולם" בביצוע של היהודים לכניסה לחופה? אנחנו חולים על היהודים אבל לא סגורים אם זה שיר מתאים... תודה!


----------



## Bobbachka (15/1/12)

השיר מעלף בעיני 





אם כי אני מעדיפה את המקור אבל, אני חושבת שמאחר בגרסה של היהודים יש הרבה יותר אנרגיה- היא אכן יותר מתאימה לכניסה לחופה.


----------



## fluppster (15/1/12)

לגמרי אנרגטית 
וכבודו של המקור במקומו מונח, אבל כמו שאמרתי, יש לנו חולשה קשה ל"היהודים". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה!!!


----------



## ayala221 (15/1/12)

אחותי נכנסה 
עם אצלך בעולם בגירסא של אביתר ומאיר בנאי. זה היה כל כך מרגש...


----------



## אילן הניג FATCAT (16/1/12)

הנה כמה רעיונות. 
THE FOO FIGHTERS-THIS WILL BE OUR YEAR קאוור מ ד ה י ם לשיר של הזומביס (כמדומני). DAVID GRAY-BE MINE תקשיבו למילים של השיר הזה ותגידו לי שזה לא נכתב על חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ANYTHING BOX-ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE ביצוע מגניב סמי אלקטרוני לשיר הידוע. LUCIE SILVAS-NOTHING ELSE MATTERS ביצוע ב"נשית" לשיר מטאליקה, LISA HANNIGAN-PLAYGROUND LOVE ביצוע מקסים לשיר של air. אורי בנאי-את גורמת לי(מקסים,מקסים מקסים!) כנסיית השכל-האביב הנצחי(מתוך האוטוביוגרפיה) גירסה שהולכת ומתפחת ומקבל שיר לקראת הסוף. שלומי שבן וערן צור-אהבה למוות יכולה,תרגום לשיר של אדית פיאף ז"ל,יש קטע קצת מוזר באמצע השיר שרצוי לערוך כדי ליצור התאמה מושלמת. בועז בנאי -מרוב אהבה שותק,ביצוע מקסים לשיר של יוסי בנאי ז"ל. מוניקה סקס -מספיק בן אדם,סוג של דואט ששר אותו בן אדם אחד(יהלי סובול). מקווה שזה יתן כיוון. התמקדתי יותר על עומק מילים ומשמעות ןפחות על "דרמטיות",מדובר בשירים ראויים אחד אחד שעל מנת להתחבר קצת ראוי לשבת ולהקשיב ולהתעמק קצת במשמעות המסתתרת. בהצלחה ואם תצטרכי עוד ,אפשר במסרים.


----------



## fluppster (16/1/12)

מודה שלא מכירה פה את רוב השירים... 
אבל זה נראה ששווה לנסות לפחות להכיר אותם. תודה רבה!


----------



## Nooki80 (16/1/12)

יכולה להציע לך את שלנו 
Crazy Love בביצוע של מרינה מקסימיליאן בלומין ורד בנד. לנו המילים והסגנון המוזיקלי התאימו בול (לא דרמטי מדי, קצת שונה), מחוץ לזה, מרינה פשוט אלוהית! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-3kA1lfdSo


----------



## Bobbachka (16/1/12)

ממ"ב פשוט מדהימה!!!!!


----------



## bluestvixen (17/1/12)

מתה על הקאבר הזה 
הקול שלה פשוט מכשף


----------



## Nooki80 (17/1/12)

זו גם דעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עכשיו מסקרן אותי גם לשמוע אותה שרה את i put a spell on you... אין לי ספק שהברכיים ירעדו לי (בצורה טובה כמובן!). ממש ממליצה לראות אותה בהופעה אגב. אין מילים לתאר את התופעת טבע שהיא.


----------



## לילך סין (15/1/12)

אצלינו היה תראו אותי של ד"ר כספר


----------



## fluppster (15/1/12)

זה גם מה שאנחנו מתכננים, כנראה.... 
בדיוק אתמול חשבנו על זה. תגידי, זה לא שיר עם משמעות קצת שלילית? אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את הלהקה ויש לשיר וייב מאוד מתאים, אבל הוא שר "אני שמח סתם פתאום", וזה לא ממש סתם, וגם בהמשך זה לא לגמרי אופטימי. לא הפריע לכם?


----------



## לילך סין (15/1/12)

לא ממש הפריע וגם לא ייחסנו לזה יותר מידי 
חשיבות גם בסופו של דבר נדמה לי שלא היה כל השיר במלואו ובלי קשר אף אחד לא הקשיב וגם לא אנחנו....


----------



## נעמה עמית (15/1/12)

מצטרפת... גם אנחנו עוד לא מצאנו שיר לשבירה 
שבירת הכוס.. אשמח להמלצות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/1/12)

אצלנו היה שיר ממש מגניב  Can't touch This של MC hammer. יש לו קטע נוסטלגי מגניב כזה והוא מאד מקפיץ!


----------



## bluestvixen (15/1/12)




----------



## מיצי55 (15/1/12)

מציעה את 
"לא רוצה להתבגר" של מוקי ויוסלס אדי (שיר הנושא של הסדרה "רמזור") http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgwyDwcSEg0 שיר כיפי ביותר! והסדרה אדירה....


----------



## tol26 (15/1/12)

אני אשיר לך שיר החידוש של התקווה 6


----------



## Bobbachka (16/1/12)

איזה רעיון אדיר!!!!


----------

